# Men with long hair / Women with short



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

What style of hair would you be most attracted to.

Really dont matter to me if a lady has short hair.
Some look really sexy with shorter hair.
But if I had to pick one it would be long hair hanging.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Bobs are awesome on gals as long as it suits them.

Long hair on men is epic, though I am not bi or gay, I think it looks great. I would wear long hair but it makes me look too feminine.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Depends on the face. Some look great with short hair, some with long, some with either.

Much prefer straighter hair to curly though.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Long hair hanging for me. Not a fan of curly hair even if it is long, and I'm not too fond of short hair either. Well as long as it's longer than the ears then that's fine but if it's shorter then I don't find it attractive, I find it quite masculine. See Emma Watson's recent hairdo for an example of what I find masculine.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

heroin said:


> Depends on the face. Some look great with short hair, some with long, some with either.
> 
> Much prefer straighter hair to curly though.


This is my answer.

I do like curls, but I prefer wavier curls, not tight ones. I also love longer hair on guys, and girls who can pull off short styles are especially awesome in my book.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd like to have long, perfectly straight hair, but that's too much work and maintenance :blank On males, I think short hair looks best.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I went with long hair hanging but I like hair tied back too. It depends on the girl though as I wouldn't say I wouldn't be attracted to girls with other hair styles though. It really just depends on the individual.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Shaggy - but yeah it depends on the person!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can't vote... it always depends on the person... hair never makes a difference for me as far as it's length... I would have a hard time adjusting to a punk style, mohawk, or purple or blue... but I would have a hard time adjusting to purple or blue tomatoes too... I have a problem with things being a color I don't perceive as natural.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

jhanniffy said:


> Shaggy - but yeah it depends on the person!


Agreed!

It's not exactly short, like the cropped haircuts, but it's not longer than their lips either. It's honestly just the perfect length! Well, at least, it is in my opinion.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't mind short or long hair on women - neither would be a turnoff, no matter the length. I think the only turnoff would be long hair on men. I think it's because my mother has a thing for long hair on men (such as my father uke).


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't care. I like guys with long or short hair.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't like short hair or curly hair on girls (medium, shoulder-length and wavy are ok, but not short like manhair or properly curly/permed).


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm crazy about short hair girlz,, they r soooooooooooo hot!! even If I'm still vairgin! lol


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like short hair on men.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't really care, but if i had to choose i would prefer a girl with long hair.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't like long straight hanging hair on guys. Short hair, afro, jewfro, or dreads, great.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Long hair hanging down on women is when they look most attractive for me


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Shorter hair on females is great.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't mind long hair on a guy. It can't be longer than mine, but mine is getting close to my waist..

It probably depends on other things as well. The hair style and texture. and overall appearance. Some guys can pull it off, and some ..can't.

but I like short hair too. Just nothing _too_ short.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Short on girls.



Gorgeous.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I like short hair, hair past the lips, and curly hair on men. Hair so long that it goes in a pony tail isn't attractive me, but I wouldn't turn someone down because of it.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm not sure, why isn't there a "Don't care" option. It seems like the only one I'd fit into.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

I think as long as a haircut suits that person, length is irrelevant to me. I do really like short haircuts for girls, though! I think the notion that women are always unattractive with short hair is ridiculous. Not every guy (or gal) prefers long hair on their significant other. I once dated a guy that liked me best with a pixie cut.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am almost always attracted to short hair now, but up until a couple years ago I was usually attracted to guys who had shags/longer hair. I still find some particular guys incredibly attractive with longer hair, so it really just depends on the guy.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Lol still has zero votes. I must admit that this thread was a small contributor as to why I cut my hair.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I love long hair on men.It's just something very masculine about it 
But I've seen attractive men with all kinds of hairstyles.It depends on the guy.

EDIT:Btw,I think I voted in the wrong category.Oh well


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

On guys - Short hair or maybe a little bit long like passed the ears and abit curly


----------



## Tawnee (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm most attracted to guys with long hair. I find it really sexy. :yes


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

The guy I had a horrible crush on had gorgeous long hair, but he was beautiful too, so if it had been short it wouldn't really have mattered. I generally prefer short, but its not a dealbreaker to have long. Just that in my experience in my city very few of the long-haired guys get me looking.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Depends on the girl :yes, but usually long hair


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

Long, a little passed the shoulders is perfect. I've never dated a girl with short hair. I like hair too much. Fun to run my fingers through, pull, play with, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Long hair - enough to do things with. I will even wash her hair if she lets me.....:lol


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Short hair on women is extremely attractive to me.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

hahaaaa! braids, ponytail finally got a vote.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

It wouldn't matter to me.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Depends on the woman, both can be attractive.

I have long hair, because I look strange with short hair, and people react to me different.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like Emma Watson with short hair. I think it suits her.

I wear long hair. I look weird with short, and would never cut it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Hair does a lot for me. Well done hair can make even an average looking person seriously hot.

I replied earlier in the thread that styles need to suit the person's face. They can either be short or long.

I've had my fair share of disastrous haircuts. Long hair looked pretty bad on me. Shame. I'd have loved to have long, flowing locks that I could swirl about while trying to play my guitar. Alas. Now I just have it cut so that it just flops into place without me having to do anything.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nidhoggr said:


> Bobs are awesome on gals as long as it suits them.
> 
> Long hair on men is epic, though I am not bi or gay, I think it looks great. I would wear long hair but it makes me look too feminine.


long hair is EPIC :yes on both sexes IMHO
the long straight hair look is golden


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

A particular curly haired woman with shorter hair. I would destroy her.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

I love longer hair on guys, if it suits their face. Short hair is fine too, though. As long as I can still run my fingers though it  

On women...again, whatever suits their looks. I guess overall I prefer longer hair on women too.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I hate long hair on guys...I like curly hair though as long as it's healthy and well-maintained...I think girls can look great with any hairstyle but it depends on the face-shape a lot, because not all girls can pull off the straight long-hair look...


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

I think women with sharp bone structure look hot with short hair. Though I like all sorts of hair on women. Dark brunette wavy, straight, curly..redheads, black, blondes can all be just as attractive.

Oh and ponytails/hair tied back - win


----------

